# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  Video: Texte und Wörter in Textdateien oder Konfigurationsdateien durch anderen Text

## warumlinux

Texte und Wörter in Textdateien oder Konfigurationsdateien durch anderen Text ersetzten.

Link zum Video: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6uflbHjXs8A

Durch den einfach gehaltenen *rpl* Befehl, in Text- und Konfigurationsdateien, Textinhalte durch einen anderen Text ersetzten. rpl steht für replace = ersetzten. 
Dabei können es einzelne Wörter, oder auch ganze Textstellen, basierend aus mehreren Wörtern sein. Für einfache Ersetzungen fallen die komplizierten Regulären Ausdrücke weg. Der Befehl zum ersetzten eines Wortes in einer Datei sieht wie folgt aus:

Beispiel zum ersetzen aller Textstellen mit *TextAlt* durch *TextNeu*


```
rpl TextAlt TextNeu datei.txt
```

Zum installieren des rpl Kommandos folgendes eingeben:


```
sudo apt install rpl
```

----------

